# Do you need to connect the hot water hose to a washer?



## Boar (Jun 22, 2011)

We recently moved in and when trying to hook up the washer, found the spigot/valve thing coming out of the wall leaks/sprays water when turned on.

This is the hot water valve (I think ... hard to tell since they aren't marked and I'd have to let the water run long enough to fill buckets before one would cool off due to poorly insulated pipes and hot sun).

Anyway...we need to do laundry. Except for whites, everything is cold wash...can I just run the washing machine with the cold water connected and the hot water hose not connected or do both hoses have to be pressurized with water for some internal functioning of the machine to work properly?

Machine is a Samsung HE front-loader, two years old.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

We've always used ONLY cold water, so yes, you can.

Of course, you need to cap off the hot water inlet hole...... it could get a bit messy otherwise. :laughing:

DM


----------



## Boar (Jun 22, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> We've always used ONLY cold water, so yes, you can.
> 
> Of course, you need to cap off the hot water inlet hole...... it could get a bit messy otherwise. :laughing:
> 
> DM


I like doing laundry while standing in a pool of soapy suds ... it adds an element of danger to an otherwise mind-numbing task, like I'm the James Bond of the Rinse Cycle.

Thanks for the info and tip.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Boar said:


> I like doing laundry while standing in a pool of soapy suds ... it adds an element of danger to an otherwise mind-numbing task, like I'm the James Bond of the Rinse Cycle.


You're funny.... you fit right in here! :laughing:

DM


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

My DH's Grandmother (rest in peace) ONLY ever used cold water. The only drawback is that cold water doesn't help much with allergens (unless you bleach - everything).

If you are allergy free.... Go for it!!


----------



## LarryM in NY (Jun 22, 2021)

Just bought a new washing machine and the installer said it would void my warranty if I didn't have a hot water hookup.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Boar said:


> I like doing laundry while standing in a pool of soapy suds ... it adds an element of danger to an otherwise mind-numbing task, like I'm the James Bond of the Rinse Cycle.
> 
> Thanks for the info and tip.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

LarryM in NY said:


> Just bought a new washing machine and the installer said it would void my warranty if I didn't have a hot water hookup.


SHOW ME the paper work. BS is my guess. Why would the mfg care? As long as your using the cold cycles the machine is not even demanding hot water.

I wash my sheets and whites in cold all of the time. Add a 1/4 cup of good ole chlorine. and everyone is happy.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You can connect only cold and set the washer to cold wash and rinse. Don’t set the washer to any setting that is warm, or it will open both the hot and cold valves possibly letting cold come out of the hot connection.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

It you only hook up cold water put a hose cap on the hot inlet.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is another necrothread (10 years) revived by a first time poster in post #6


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I answer old posts when they come back to life because although the original poster probably moved on, others might still be interested. Or ignore it, whatever.


----------

